# Sofo not coming



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

This is the article and I can translate it for you if you want me to

http://sport24.gr/html/ent/437/ent.123437.asp

Basically, what it says is this:
Dunleavy, the Clippers european scout (Fabricio Besnati) and Schortsanitis met in Italy and Dunleavy told him that the Clippers need a big body and that they're willing to sign him now. Schortsanitis was impressed with Dunleavy's offer and said that he knows his future is with the Clippers and will decide soon whether he will stay in Greece for one more year or accept the Clips' offer.
The article also says that Sofoklis was flattered by Dunleavy's interest so I think there's a good chance he will be playing for the Clippers next year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

This could lessen the possiblity of them picking a big in the 2nd rd. Because they probably dont want to rely on two rookie big's off the bench.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

This is good. Sofoklis will be an NBA rookie, but he's played professionally for quite some time. This is the kind of move that I have been waiting for from the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Thanks for the link and I was waiting for something along these lines to be released. Clips need a big body off the bench and from what it seems, it's like Sofo is more ready then most 2nd round bigs unless someone huge drops, which I highly doubt.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Thanks for sharing qwertyu! I think all Clipper fans have been waiting to see Sofo come over and see how he does in the NBA.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

i don't expect much from sofo. i would be very happy if sofo just came in occasionally to dish out some hard fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Some monster arms in this picture in the article.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



Weasel said:


> Some monster arms in this picture in the article.


 Mike Smith's new "Physical Speciman", taking the name away from Corey


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

this guy would have been a great left takle in the nfl...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

with the season that sofo had this year, and still being young, he probably woudl have been a top 10 pick in this draft.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



yamaneko said:


> with the season that sofo had this year, and still being young, he probably woudl have been a top 10 pick in this draft.


WHOA we'll c about taht. i dont really kno how the euro leagues and college level compares. but then again, bargnani could end up being #1 in this very weak draft


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

This dude is a Greek Araujo. Will be entertaining to see on the court tho.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

I cant wait to see him in LA... We've been waiting long enough, get him over here.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Hopefully, this deal gets done. If it does happen I think Sofo can be effective in limited minutes.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



RebelSun said:


> This dude is a Greek Araujo. Will be entertaining to see on the court tho.



He might be a little bit like Araujo at the beginning (he has a good offensive game but is prone to fouls) but he's definitely more skilled and athletic. 

And yeah yamaneko is right. Sofo was voted third best european player under 22 (Bargnani and Splitter were first and second respectively) and considering that he would still be a junior if he played college basketball, I think he would definitely be a lottery pick if he was in the draft this year.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

So I am guessing he will get a multi year deal, so this guy will basically be our first rounder this year by the info guys have been saying.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Holy crap! I forgot the Clippers even drafted Sofo, and never would have thought that they would even sign him. What are his stats from the past couple of seasons in Greece?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



BobbyDigital32 said:


> Holy crap! I forgot the Clippers even drafted Sofo, and never would have thought that they would even sign him. What are his stats from the past couple of seasons in Greece?



Holy Crap! BobbyDigital32 is back! Haha long time no see.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

man, im tired of the Clippers signing players that are new to the league maaan...they need to sign
someone who has experience who is not an expirement, someone who can contribute right away!!!

maaaan


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Here's an update (it looks like things are moving fast):
http://www.contra.gr/Basketball/Hellas/A1Basket/Olympiacos/121616.html

What it says is that Olympiakos was convinced that Sofo would play for the team for at least one more year but if he leaves they will have to sign another big man to replace him. Schortsanitis made it clear that he doesn't want to leave Olympiakos, but he will have to do it if the Clippers offer is too big (money-wise).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



qwertyu said:


> Here's an update (it looks like things are moving fast):
> http://www.contra.gr/Basketball/Hellas/A1Basket/Olympiacos/121616.html
> 
> What it says is that Olympiakos was convinced that Sofo would play for the team for at least one more year but if he leaves they will have to sign another big man to replace him. Schortsanitis made it clear that he doesn't want to leave Olympiakos, but he will have to do it if the Clippers offer is too big (money-wise).



Thanks for the updates. Looks like the ball is in the Clipper court as to whether Sofo will be on the team for the upcoming season.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



qwertyu said:


> Here's an update (it looks like things are moving fast):
> http://www.contra.gr/Basketball/Hellas/A1Basket/Olympiacos/121616.html
> 
> What it says is that Olympiakos was convinced that Sofo would play for the team for at least one more year but if he leaves they will have to sign another big man to replace him. Schortsanitis made it clear that he doesn't want to leave Olympiakos, but he will have to do it if the Clippers offer is too big (money-wise).


Its all Greek to me. :biggrin: 

Anyway, about the Clips never signing vets: last year's signings of Cassell and Mobley are sufficient for now. 

We've got good experienced depth at center. Brand is generally a certainty at PF and Singleton will now have a year experience. At SF we're stacked with old and new, SG we've got Mobley and Cassell, Livingston and Ewing are fine at PG.

I don't see the pressing need for veteran experience, especially since Sofo has been a professional for so long. He's accustomed to making money, travelling to practice, owning a home etc etc; all those grown-up things college players don't know a hoot about.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Finally, we get to see SOFO in a Clips uniform.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Added an article today summarizing the info we have so far, and adding a little bit more info from my greek media sources:

http://www.clippersdaily.com/articles/061506SOFO.html


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



yamaneko said:


> Added an article today summarizing the info we have so far, and adding a little bit more info from my greek media sources:
> 
> http://www.clippersdaily.com/articles/061506SOFO.html


Hmm, so he's a European player that rebounds well and shoots 100%.... my guess is that Dunleavy pulls a Singleton on him and we see him play about 4 minutes per game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

But remember, hes not an athletic jumping jack freak like wilcox, maggette, and singleton, so maybe he wont get in dunleavvy's doghouse.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

http://www.eurobasket.com/gre/gre.asp?NewsNo=30



> Baby Shaq, Sofocles Schortsianitis (206-F-85) is very close to sign his first contract in the magic world of NBA as Caledonia Clippers seems to have very high appetite for the young Greek center, especially after his great performance in the last two months (Play offs).


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



Weasel said:


> http://www.eurobasket.com/gre/gre.asp?NewsNo=30


excellent...

i hope this means the end of walter mccarty or ndong. im not digging ndong


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

If you click on Caledonia Clippers....its a Latin league team.....but why do they mention him being closer to the NBA world


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> excellent...
> 
> i hope this means the end of walter mccarty or ndong. im not digging ndong


 I like N;Dong, I hope he sticks around. He can shoot pretty good and if Vla dwalks, we might just need a big man that can hit th eoutside shot.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Ndong better improve a lot over the summer or he will be long gone. Its not like he is a spring chicken. The guy is 28.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

Hes another kaman...he kills in the summer league. Last vegas league he was one of the big stories in the whole league. He will need to do that again to stay on the team (if he even is invited to the clipper summer league)

What id like to know is if korolev is going to be healed in time for next month from his ankle injury.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

I believe Ndong played big during preseason....outplaying Rodney White for the roster spot....

We could have used White when Q and Maggz was hurt...o well; btw w/e happened to Rodney White


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



choiboi46 said:


> I believe Ndong played big during preseason....outplaying Rodney White for the roster spot....
> 
> We could have used White when Q and Maggz was hurt...o well; *btw w/e happened to Rodney White*


He went over to the Euro league


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

I hope you guys bring over Sofo, I'd love to see him in the NBA. His size and strenght will be matched a bit more in the NBA than in Europe, where he just steamrolls over people. He'll need some time to adapt to the new style of play, but I can't see why he couldn't become an effective center. He has certainly improved his physique, and that development definitely shouldn't stop with NBA trainers guiding him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*



choiboi46 said:


> I believe Ndong played big during preseason....outplaying Rodney White for the roster spot....
> 
> We could have used White when Q and Maggz was hurt...o well; btw w/e happened to Rodney White


True. Ndong played huge in the pre season..I didnt know he was almost 30 though. He doesnt have much time to develop


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Clippers make Schortsanitis an official offer*

reports out of greece now saying sofo just resigned with his greek team until 2010, an upgrade from his previous contract. If this is true, it means the clippers didnt offer enough, or local pressure forced him to stay....


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sofo just signed a contract extension up to 2010 with his team....

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=27&id=487


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> Sofo just signed a contract extension up to 2010 with his team....
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=27&id=487


so much for our euro player...hey nice job mike dun for wasting our pick on a scrub that didnt give a damn about playing in the nba. koralev is his last chance to prove his euro scouting is worth a lick


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn, that's weak sauce.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

This news really sucks. Hopefully, we have a Plan B.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boo.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Only chance now is that the clipper ante up to pay the max possible for the buyout, plus offer sofo a contract worth double his greek one. I doubt sterling does that for an unproven player.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Now the draft has just become more important


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> Now the draft has just become more important



Yeah, PF would be the likely choice for the first pick.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

whos gonna back up Cutiino ? 
PG i think we are fine, Sam, Shawn and Daniel ...
SG who will back up Cuttino?
SF for now Corey ? ?? who will back him up..
PF Elton , who will back him up..
C Chris? Big Z? hmmm

there are some holes in our lineup...that need to be adressed 
i personally think the most important is our SF, and getting someone who can shoot the 3 ball
i get repetitive with the 3 pt shooting jaja but MAN , WE NEVER SHOOT 3s well when Vlade came
we started shooting more, but it seems he will be gone now


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado, dont forget about QRoss and Singleton....

QRoss is a solid backup for Cuttino or Corey....heck the guy started for half the season, pretty sure he could be a solid backup

Singleton can play both forward spots, hes also a solid defender and monster rebounder.....and he can shoot the 3pter.......he will be huge for us next season...

We are weak in the frontcourt though....

So far the Clippers have only worked out either combo guards or SG/SF.....which means we probly will draft a guard to backup Cuttino...

But now since Sofo aint coming, we are seriously weak in the frontcourt and we havent worked out any bigs except Craig Smith (who is an undersized PF).....there really aint much solid bigs in the FA as well....

Maybe we'll trade MAggette for a big?


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This is ****in bull****. That's why I never like the idea of drafting foreign players among other reasons(Ex. Dirk choking in the Finals and what Euro player except for Dirk was the main guy on this team and taken them deep into the playoffs?) 

Why waste a pick on a player overseas when there are hundreds of qualified American players who never get a chance because their name doesn't end with an i . There are plenty of American players who do things that the international players supposingly do well plus they have the passion and desire you don't see in international players. Someone like Rashard Lewis is 6-10 and can shoot the ball as good as any Euro player his size but u never hear his name mentioned as someone being the next Rashard Lewis and he is a hell of a lot better athlete than most Euro players. Someone like Steve Novak can also shoot with the best of them and played well against the best teams in the highly competetive NCAA but he is only considered a second round pick while Euro players most GMs and scouts have only seen on a 5 min highlight tape agaisnt less than spetacular players, r potential lottery picks.

Sorry I went so far off topic but i just had to get that off my chest b/c of the news that Sofo isn't coming after 3 whole years in Greece. Most Euro players drafted never suit up in an NBA jersey and take away opportunites from American players who would do anything to get into the league. Sofo seems like he doesn't really have a true desire to play in the NBA which is sad for American players who would kill for the chance he got.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I have been thinking about it and just because he signed a new contract doesn't necessarily mean he won't come over soon. Either way he would still need to be bought out. He could have signed his new contract as an insurance if he didn't get bought out by the Clippers. Just because he signed a new contract doesn't mean he can't be brought over this year. I could be wrong but then again I could be right.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

you are correct weasel, just like i was saying. It just ups the stakes for if the clippers do want to bring him over, now they have to give a better contract than what he has. Ill try to get the deatils on the $$ part of his deal


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> This is ****in bull****. That's why I never like the idea of drafting foreign players among other reasons(Ex. Dirk choking in the Finals and what Euro player except for Dirk was the main guy on this team and taken them deep into the playoffs?)
> 
> Why waste a pick on a player overseas when there are hundreds of qualified American players who never get a chance because their name doesn't end with an i . There are plenty of American players who do things that the international players supposingly do well plus they have the passion and desire you don't see in international players. Someone like Rashard Lewis is 6-10 and can shoot the ball as good as any Euro player his size but u never hear his name mentioned as someone being the next Rashard Lewis and he is a hell of a lot better athlete than most Euro players. Someone like Steve Novak can also shoot with the best of them and played well against the best teams in the highly competetive NCAA but he is only considered a second round pick while Euro players most GMs and scouts have only seen on a 5 min highlight tape agaisnt less than spetacular players, r potential lottery picks.
> 
> Sorry I went so far off topic but i just had to get that off my chest b/c of the news that Sofo isn't coming after 3 whole years in Greece. Most Euro players drafted never suit up in an NBA jersey and take away opportunites from American players who would do anything to get into the league. Sofo seems like he doesn't really have a true desire to play in the NBA which is sad for American players who would kill for the chance he got.


I know what you mean. I have a thing against foreign players too, for similar reasons.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> Sofo just signed a contract extension up to 2010 with his team....
> 
> http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E05&jornada=27&id=487


So how old will he be by 2011?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

For all we know, Sofo may be using this as leverage to get a bigger contract offer from the Clips. Never know


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

He had an unlisted buyout to start with, and the team was asking in excess of $1M. It could be that he has a set and reasonable buyout with the new contract. Anyone know the terms?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

WTChan said:


> So how old will he be by 2011?



25ish


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think this might seal the deal that he isn't coming:

http://en.olympiakos.gr/article.aspx?aid=21086



> On the day Schortsianitis turned 21 (Thursday, June 22), he turned down Los Angeles Clippers and the NBA to renew his contract with Olympiacos BC. The young center spoke to the club’s official website (www.olympiacos.org) about his decision: “Every basketball player dreams about playing in the NBA one day. I am sure that through hard work and effort, I will be given that chance soon. However, I am only interested in Olympiacos at the moment. Clippers’ interest was very flattering but I couldn’t refuse Mr. Kokkalis and Mr. Agelopoulos who really wanted me here. I would like to thank them both, especially Mr. Agelopoulos, one of the few people that believed in me so much, especially during some difficult times in my personal life, as well as my career. I feel the obligation to repay his confidence and I really want to prove everyone who believed and worked with me, right. Same thing goes for coach Jonas Kazlauskas, coach Sferopoulos acnd coach Hatzichritstos. All the more reason, now that the team is ready for better times!”


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Why waste a pick on a player overseas when there are hundreds of qualified American players who never get a chance because their name doesn't end with an i .


So who's spot did Sofo take off for not ever playing in the Clippers? To my understanding, some American has been playing his minutes ever since the pick was wasted.

And the fact is that there are not hundreds of better American players to be found. Or why in the world even the Americans picked in second round have troubles staying in the league? If you're good enough you'll find yourself on a roster some day.

Think about stuff before you just blindly start hating something


----------



## funky_koro (Jun 26, 2006)

hallo my friends,i ve seen all your messages and i would like 2 post some interesting things.things are much more complicated than u think so.sofo started as a huge worldwide talent his carrer,but later he really strugled and beraly quit playing basketball because of his luck of discipline and maturity which forced him into a 390 pounds disadvantage.at july 2005 olympiacos gave him a second chance to prove his huge talent.coaches worked on him constantly and simuteanously he made a great effort to get back his skill back to oint he wanted.he is a very solid player.everybody here in greece loves going to the court and see him dominate with a special style.he is something special.he is the crowds favourite by far!his biggest dream is playing with your los angeles clippers and for that i can guaranteen,but this time he would not make any mistake and he will reach the nba at the 2007/2008 season with a full of confedence character promising lots of hard dunks .my e-mail is available to anyohe that wants to ask about sofo's accomplishments here in greece.c ya all


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

about 6 months ago he was quoted as saying he wanted to stay one more year in greece. Perhaps hes actually just sticking to his original plan. One thing he does need to work on is fouls, it would be great if hes able to work that out this year, without us even having to pay him (if it would have been a big problem here)


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I see a lot of negativity and xenophobia now that Big Sofo decided to stay in Greece for one more year (because basically that's what happened, he can leave at anytime he likes, the 3-year contract just shows the commitment Olympiakos made to him).
I think you guys need to understand a few things though. I live in the US so I know that nobody here watches european basketball and that the media are really xenophobic, intentionally mispronouncing foreign player's names and trying to convince people that the competition in the NCAA is stronger that it is in Europe (which is dumb and ignorant but go say that to morons like Dick Vitale and Stephen A. Smith).

One thing that was very important for Schortsanitis is that Olympiakos this year reached the Euroleague's quarterfinals and almost got to the Final 4. Olympiakos also reached the Finals of the greek league but lost the championship. Sofoklis like any other player doesn't want to leave without having won something. I know that nobody in the US cares about the Euroleague or the Greek League but for people in Europe it's a big deal. Also you have to understand that the fans were really depressed when they heard that Sofo might leave the team after only one year. My father is 65 years old and he called me when he found out to ask me what people here in the US are saying about him and he was so sad he was about to cry.
It would have looked really bad if he had left after one year with the team.

Personally I don't really know what to think. I think Sofo's future is in the NBA and I think it would have been better for him to join the Clippers this year but on the other hand I would like to see Olympiakos win the Euroleague.

So all I can say is be patient guys and you will soon have him.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

I still dont get why he signed an extension...
-if he plans on staying for 1 more yr, why sign an extension that wont kick in b/c he would be leaving to LA
--Is he planning to stick a little bit longer or perhaps hes tellin Clippers that they have to offer him more money than the extension?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

choiboi46 said:


> I still dont get why he signed an extension...
> -if he plans on staying for 1 more yr, why sign an extension that wont kick in b/c he would be leaving to LA
> --Is he planning to stick a little bit longer or perhaps hes tellin Clippers that they have to offer him more money than the extension?


Because by signing a 3-year contract he knows that even if something goes wrong (like an injury for example) and the Clippers are not interested in him anymore, he will know he will still have a team and some financial security. Olympiakos just wanted to show him how committed they were in having him by making a 3-year offer.


----------



## MaNs1 (Jun 20, 2006)

qwertyu said:


> Because by signing a 3-year contract he knows that even if something goes wrong (like an injury for example) and the Clippers are not interested in him anymore, he will know he will still have a team and some financial security. Olympiakos just wanted to show him how committed they were in having him by making a 3-year offer.


The deal is 1+1+1 ...

This means that Sofo after the end of each season 
can choose if he can stay or leave his team..

Btw a brief update on Sofo ..

He has problems lately with his coach in Olympiacos,
there are rumours that he has regretted not joining the Clippers last summer.

His coach on Olympiacos kept him out of 
the regular rotation for about a month while putting him in a tough workout schedule in order to lose weight .
Now Sofo is back in rotation but he plays limited time while his coach Pini Gherson says "As long as keeps that working-out pace and gets in shape he will gradually get his minutes back"


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update!

Looks like he might come over for the next season if he continues to regret the decision.

I say bring him over!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I say only bring him over if he can help. We dont need a out of shape player taking up a spot.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

If there's a coach in Europe that give him a taste of NBA rigors, it's Pini Gershon (Maccabi Tel Aviv's coach when they went on their championship runs a few years ago)... He's doing what Dunleavy (a coach has a lot to do with the teams conditioning) would probably be unwilling to (in getting Sofo into prime condition). So that much might be a positive from this whole thing. Hopefully Sofo comes over next year.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Get over him! Damn we have been posting info about a player that is probably never going to show up! And if he does he is probably going to suck! Let's focus on this season and our team NOW!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> Get over him! Damn we have been posting info about a player that is probably never going to show up! And if he does he is probably going to suck! Let's focus on this season and our team NOW!


Dude, did you see the world championship this summer? Sofo was a freakin' monster, he beat the crap out of Brand & the rest of Team USA! If he ever does show up, i truly doubt he's going to suck!


----------

